# Chocolate Cream



## inneist (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, this cream was too enticing for me, so I only remembered to shoot it after it'd already been savored. It doesn't look good, well, the story is that it tastes just great.


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2005)

aww.w..


----------



## dannygirl (Sep 16, 2005)

If the photo was based more on the cream then I could understand you, however the photos of every thing else takes the focus off of everything. But
It  does look good.


----------

